# Opinions on my hardscape



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks stunning!

Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

I dig it, it looks great! What plants are you planning on using?


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (Dec 13, 2016)

vajcher91 said:


> Hey everyone. Im currently scaping a 10 gallon tank and was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on it. Thanks


Its Good but my little suggestion is make the path little thinner near the tunnel.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Great choice for rocks. Looks like you're on the right path.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Love the rock placement. I actually didn't even notice the sand path until it was pointed out. The sand oath would've made more sense in the left side, which seems to be the focal point.

Great job overall though. The tallest rock has awesome texture, as well as the other rocks. Good job on the rock selection.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

C10H12N2O said:


> I dig it, it looks great! What plants are you planning on using?


 Tbh I was thinking HC, S.Repens as a midground, a small mix of dhg around some rocks, mini pellia on some of the hardscape, and taller hair grass in for the back ground. Something like this.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

bereninga said:


> Love the rock placement. I actually didn't even notice the sand path until it was pointed out. The sand oath would've made more sense in the left side, which seems to be the focal point.
> 
> Great job overall though. The tallest rock has awesome texture, as well as the other rocks. Good job on the rock selection.


I may actually move it to the left. Makes more sense after you said it. Lol. This is why you need a second set of eyes. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Since you want to move the path anyway. show us a picture with it gone completely. I think that might look best.


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Path is gone


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I like it!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't claim to know much about hardscape but that looks great! I think the path would have looked better were it was if it was tapered more like HFfan said, but also curved to the left quite a bit. Looks great without the path though. Can't wait to see it with some plants.

As I was exiting this thread I noticed in the op that it's a 10 gallon. I thought it was quite a bit bigger than that. Great job on the scale.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it looks best without the path, and it looks really good now. Time to plant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

I guess no path sounds like the consensus. Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91 (Jan 2, 2016)

Heres an update to this. Decided to get rid of the path like everyone said and put in egg crates for better structure and depth which I think looks better now. 










Next i decided to add a few more rocks. Idk if i like it but its a toss up. What do you think?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I think I may have prefered it with smaller rocks, but up to you in the end.
One thing is that the slight tilt to the right is gone on the main stone, which I think made it look a lot more natural. May have just been the camera angle but having it slightly tilted looks better IMO.
Still a great scape regardless, and would look really good in it's current incarnation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I also preferred that tilt on the main rock. I think the added rocks detract from the main one.


----------

